# What Type Bait for Fox/Yote Bait Pile



## TROP (Jul 24, 2011)

What is everyone having the most luck with while making a bait pile for fox/yotes.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use scraps of leftover or freezer burned meat. Leftover scraps from deer processing too. If you put it in a bucket and freeze it with water, they'll have to work for it. Start out with just little pieces strewn on the ground to get their interest and confidence up first. Good luck !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

+1 on what Tom said. Add to that road killed deer carcass wired to a tree.


----------



## vincmm (Jan 9, 2011)

does anyone had the need to add say sardines or the such to get an aroma or better sent?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be sure to read the regs...baiting is not legal everywhere. and moving a road kill deer may be breaking another law.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

+1 on what Don said. In Texas it is illegal to move a roadkill deer carcass. Baiting is legal. I leave feral hog kills for the coyotes and coyote kills for the feral hogs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> moving a road kill deer may be breaking another law.


Are you kidding me?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Are you kidding me?


No.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

In Michigan it is. You have to have a permit to remove them. Stupid law but true. One that many don't abide by. I for one support getting rid of them for good use.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Any local stalker will get phone calls to come and pick up a carcass by people living in the area or the police might phone if you add your number to their list of stalkers who'll dispatch RTA's.


----------



## vincmm (Jan 9, 2011)

glad that answered my question ... not.

guessing no one does the coyote cicle thing then ... course its mid 50's here in Illinois in January


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

According to the posts Bones44 does baitcicles.....As for your queastion no, apparently no one puts sardines in their bait piles.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Baitsicles yes and have never done sardines though. With the warm weather it's been crap lately. I sometimes include veggies too as they will eat them, believe it or not. You can use any type of freezer burned meat also, but only put it out in small portions and scattered about or you'll be feeding them and not baiting. As for the sardines I'm sure they'll eat them, don't know if they'll help draw them in or not. Try it,you never know as they are scavengers too. Good luck !!


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Roadkill venison works for fox and obviously for coyotes. It's illegal in PA to use a roadkill for coyote bait w/out a possession permit. It's illegal in Pa to bait for fox. A game warden friend of mine told me to call him for a permit upon telling him my plan for an upstate coyote bait. He said, you'd have to make an attempt to use some of it for human consumption. They just don't want people whacking deer and wasting them or nimrods with trailers of undocumented roadkills headed upstate. Parts is parts to me, but I do respect our laws. Our wardens are reasonable in my County.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been stockpiling freezer burnt meat and such for the upcoming season. Don't want those poor yotes starving in the winter time......

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I read about the following trick when reading about luring predators into your trapping area. You save fish scraps from your summer fishing. An old refrigerator in your shop would be a great place to store these scraps. You get your hands on one of those gas powered post hole diggers and drill several holes in area you wish to trap or call, and you fill these holes with fish scraps. All sorts of critters will be digging around there to get to the scraps. I never got around to trying it, but I really believe that it would work. You would need permission on private ground to do that, but what the heck.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Yea, finally went up in ******* status...got me an old chest freezer that my wife stays out of. Got two bow killed doe carcasses already this Sept. Kind of like thinking about all the options that come to mind.

You know you're a ******* if you have a freezer just for bait!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

NattyB said:


> Yea, finally went up in ******* status...got me an old chest freezer that my wife stays out of. Got two bow killed doe carcasses already this Sept. Kind of like thinking about all the options that come to mind.
> 
> You know you're a ******* if you have a freezer just for bait!


------------------------------------
If your freezer is full of trapping bait, you might be a red neck. I am PROUD to be a *******.


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

I read a pretty good tip online when your doing the frozen bait, fill a 5 gallon bucket 2 inches from the top with meat then use warm water when filling because it will let the blood from the meat spread threw out it and then freeze it. When they are trying to eat it all the ice will have blood in it keeping the yotes working at it a little longer


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Another good tip when baiting I read was to put some bait in a mesh bag or gunnie sack and tie a 7 or 8 foot rope to it and drag it from known pathways deer trails etc. to your bait pile giving them the scent and a trail to your spot


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

http://www.military.com/entertainment/outdoor-guide/predator/predator-baiting-the-next-level.html
Read this it is very helpful


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Take the neighborhood brat.....stake him/her to a tree and just sit back and wait!........but check your state regs before attempting this!


---------------------------------
StoneGod is Mean


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Savage250,

Saw that article a while back ago. Good read. The guy takes his baiting seriously. Buddy of mine up in Lycoming county has a 7 mile long driveway. Told him to drag a roadkill up his drive and out into his field, (hopefully there would still be a deer attached to the truck). I think he likes the idea of the coyotes getting shot, but not all being lured to his door. Wish I had more time to establish baits and hunt myself. We really only have fox in my neck of the woods and we ain't suppose to be baiting 'em.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hay try going to a local butcher shop and see if they will give you scraps !!! That's what I have been doing since July got three piles going looking to start may be two or three more . I drop three five gallon pales one day and pick up next day and drop three more off . At the bait site I have been putting the scraps out and I all so use a coyote lure from www.FnTpost.com the cent is called LDC . I have read other forums and that is what they all say to use and in the summer time use dry dog food . The bait cycle you all so won't to have a void in the center of the block so you can put chain or cable through it so that coyotes do not drag it off !! GOOD LUCK


----------

